# How do I stealth port 80?



## WJT067 (Jan 3, 2009)

For some reason, for the last few years, I have been lost on why port 80 is open and all others show up stealth, in xp and vista, with a d-link router and with it just pluggged right in to the modem. and every firewall I have tried. always shows port 80 is open. why? and how can I stealth it like the others.?

(originally posted up top in the "General Computer Security" thought maybe it's better posted here, sorry for the double post)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disable remote administration on the router, the port should disappear.


----------



## WJT067 (Jan 3, 2009)

not using a router right now. and the router I had, I don't recall it having options for closing ports.. it was a lower end D-Link, $30 or so, at what point do they have options? 40, 50, 100?

this would be a small home network 2-4 pc's.

so a router is the only way to stealth port 80?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What are you using, how about the exact make/model of your modem? What firewall are you running? You mention the D-Link router, so I assumed you're using it. If you're connecting more than one computer to that connection, I'd guess you're using a router of some sort...


----------

